# "A cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local area Connection"



## amhunt21 (Feb 1, 2010)

*"A cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local area Connection"*

Hello,

I am using a Dell Inspiron 1525 with Vista. I experienced this error this morning as I was attempting to plug into ethernet network at my office. I last used it 3 days ago with no problems...and used it over the course of the weekend on my wireless network at home. Wireless appears to be working fine, but no wireless available at my office. 

I tried using another cable that was working with a desktop pc, also tried plugging into a different jack that is working.

Checked device manager>network adapters>Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast ethernet controller. There is no exclamation point, plus it indicates it is working properly under properties.

I uninstalled the network adapter through devide manager. I then successfully found and reinstalled, with no avail.

I ran an ipconfig. Under windows IP configuration it reads: ethernet adapter local area connection: Media State.......:disconnected.

I also tried all the different options in Speed & Duplex...nothing here fixed this problem either.

I have also disallowed the computer to turn off this device to save power. So at this point I am out of ideas. Also...not extremely computer savvy. Suggestions?

I did have to restore the system roughly 1 week ago...but everything had been working properly since then until today.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: "A cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local area Connection"*

Do a system restore to when it was working.


----------

